# A good, practical translation of Der Ring..?.



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking for a good English translation of Wagner's libretto for Der Ring that's a paperbook -- portable and lightweight. Am I asking for too much? 

I've heard both good and bad things about the Andrew Porter version. Recently I came across this that's supposedly better than Porter's: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0500281947/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

It's a bit more than what I wanted to pay, but if it's truly that good than -- hey! -- I'll get it. But first wanted to know what other people use or recommend.

THANKS!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I will point out that the Andrew Porter version is freely available online through the Chandos website, so it can at least be a "try before you buy"; see my post in this thread.


----------



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you!!! I will check it out.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Couchie said:


> ...see my post in this thread.


Whee! As long as we're in a 'linking' mood, let me link to my post here, part of this thread.


----------



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Whee! As long as we're in a 'linking' mood, let me link to my post here, part of this thread.


Chi-townPhilly, so you like Stewart Spencer! I posted an Amazon link to his book. Is the book quite large and heavy? Or is it relatively portable? Is the binding decent? I've had liner notes often disintegrate in my hands. 

And how would you characterize the translation? Does he mimic a kind of "Old English"? Shakespearean? Or perhaps a tad more modern-sounding?

BTW, I thought P. Craig Russell did an awesome translation for his Der Ring graphic novel. He combed through the whole libretto with a linguist or something and came up with a very cool (yet still Old World-like) English. Very readable. Yes, it's a comic book and he may have made some cuts or condensed things a bit, but it still honors the source.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

GrosseFugue said:


> Chi-townPhilly, so you like Stewart Spencer! I posted an Amazon link to his book. Is the book quite large and heavy? Or is it relatively portable? Is the binding decent? I've had liner notes often disintegrate in my hands.


:retrieves tape-measure:... 6+ inches wide, c. 9 inches tall, about 1½ inches thick.


GrosseFugue said:


> And how would you characterize the translation? Does he mimic a kind of "Old English"? Shakespearean? Or perhaps a tad more modern-sounding?


Well- modern (but not self-consciously so), but still keeping the _Stabreim_ spirit alive.

I took note of the fact that this text doesn't have a "look inside" option at Amazon- so I have to guess that they're guarding copyright zealously. This makes me reluctant to pick out a sample passage of translation, even IF giving attribution.


----------



## rollerphant (Oct 11, 2011)

I just purchased the Spencer version last week. I had read parts of the Porter, and wasn't thrilled. I've also read parts of the Jameson translation, which was just a bit too archaic in places. I haven't had a chance to do any listening with Spencer in hand yet, but hope to do so this week.


----------



## rollerphant (Oct 11, 2011)

Just finished Rheingold using the Spencer translation. I can definitely recommend the version. Very easy to follow along while listening. I thought it was a good enhancement to the experience of Der Ring.


----------



## rsmithor (Jun 30, 2011)

Both with a third added...

Andrew Porter's singing translation is used for the ENO's Goodall Ring Cycle on Chandos "Opera in English". Porter's English writing voice fits the rhythm of the German... not an easy task... and a must have...

The other translation reviewed here by Konrad Baumeister
Wagner's Ring of the Nibelung [Paperback]

This review is from: Wagner's Ring of the Nibelung (Paperback)
This book would be an excellent addition to anyone interesting in Wagner's Ring cycle for a number of reasons.

First, the translation, which takes up three quarters of the book, is well done, with German and English directly compared on a line by line basis, complete with alternate or discarded or rejected versions of the libretto included in an appendix. The translation itself seems outstanding; some of Wagner's phrasing is difficult or impossible to directly translate into English, but even in the most convoluted or confusing cases the result is clear and compelling.

Second, there is a thematic guide to many of the most important leitmotifs Wagner developed (67 in this case), and in the translation of the libretto the authors have noted where these occur on a line by line, or sequential basis. This is of tremendous help as a reference for further study when listening and re-listening to the music.

Third, while there is only little commentary on the operas and on Wagner's compositional journey through the Ring, there are a few photos from past performances, comparing vastly different sets for the same scenes, which are interesting. There could have been quite a bit more of this.

Finally, the glossary of character names could be useful to the student.

Overall, this is an excellent resource and reference to use while listening to the Ring, and for analyzing Wagner's libretto itself.

....

go into the "deep" end and add "Wagner's Ring and Its Symbols by Robert Donington (Jun 1984)" 
With that you'll have a trilogy of great desert island reading...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

For serious Wagner enthusiasts this CD-Rom is my recommendation. Using the Solti version, the libretto and score stream as you listen, the leitmotifs are identified as they occur and you can link back to an essay and play the leitmotif as it appears throughout the opera. Lots of background information.

http://www.amazon.com/Ring-Disc-Interactive-Philharmonic-Orchestra/dp/B000001A3A/ref=sr_1_1?s=software&ie=UTF8&qid=1324235371&sr=1-1

Edit: I see the price is now prohibitive, I'll still post it in case it gets re-issued.


----------

